# DUAL CAM BOWS



## outbreak22 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been looking at bows (new to bow hunting) and i am going to purchase a Dual Cam bow. I have read some other stuff saying that when they are out of tune they dont shoot right. I am wondering how many shots does it take until the bow gets out of tune. Thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No compound shoots to its best potential when its "out of tune". However, some bows are more forgiving when slightly "out of tune", like single cams.

How many shots does it take? Who knows, depends on how much you shoot, quality of strings and cables, etc. Cheap strings and cables will stretch faster thus throwing cam timing out of whack.


----------



## outbreak22 (Dec 4, 2011)

Do they make things to make it easy to tune these bows


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

A bow press.

Its not hard, you just gotta know your bows specs and where everything is supposed to be.


----------



## outbreak22 (Dec 4, 2011)

1 more thing.... After you tune the bow will it need tuning again... (im sorry for all these questions its just that i have only been hunting for 1 year) :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes it will.

Stings and cables will stretch over time, which will throw the bow "out of spec" or "out of tune". They can be twisted up (which shortens them) to compensate for this stretching, to a point. But eventually, the string will bind or kink as there is to much twist in it, than its time for a new string.

Anytime you replace strings and cables, everything will need to be returned to specifications.

If you shoot a lot, you should be replacing strings and cables once a year. I dont shoot nearly as much as I used to and I still replace my string once a year and cables every other year.

Mind you, this is for top performance. Many bows (especially forgiving bows) can be slightly out of tune and still shoot very well. Some shooters also dont shoot enough, or well enough to notice when a bow is out of tune.


----------

